# How many Miscarriages have you had, if any?



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

I just wonder how common they are. Also, how long did it take you to get pregnant once you started trying. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Miscarriages are very personal and very common.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Miscarriage : American Pregnancy Association 

That's just one link. I have many friends who are in their baby making years and all of them (about 6 women), except one, have experiences one or more miscarriages before 20 weeks. Two have had miscarriages after 20 weeks. Most were pregnant within a year of trying, 3 had fertility issues and it took about 3-5 years to conceive.

I got pregnant the day I ovulated. Both times.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I haven't had any I'm aware of. My MIL had 9 before they adopted their first son. Thereafter, my MIL carried two boys full term. My husband is the youngest of the three.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

I had one miscarriage. I was exactly 12 weeks when I started bleeding. I saw the doctor, got an ultrasound.... it was a blighted ovum. Development stopped at about 7-8 weeks. I miscarried naturally, rather than D&C. Literally right after the bleeding stopped, I conceived again.... and that baby is my 11 year old son.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

1 at 26 weeks. It was medically induced due to a condition our daughter had that was deemed incompatible with life. 4 healthy pregnancies - 2 before - 2 after.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

One in the first trimester. That was my second pregnancy. My first pregnancy was a live birth and we got pregnant within a year of trying.
Miscarriages are unfortunately very common.


----------



## teachgrl (Sep 7, 2012)

I had one naturally occuring miscarriage at about 7 weeks prior to having my 3 perfect children, although my second child was almost born at 22 weeks but I was able to stay pregnant until 28 weeks. Then I had one medically induced miscarriage after. I was able to become pregnant right after my miscarriage.


----------



## Wanting1 (Apr 26, 2012)

One...at 12 weeks. My miscarriage occurred between the births of my 2 children. They are very common, unfortunately. Many women I had known for years confessed to me that they too had had miscarriages at some point. It's just not something that's brought up on conversation unless someone is going through it at the time.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

I've had two miscarriages. I was 18 when I had the first one (had a D&C) at 7 weeks. I got pregnant with my oldest son a couple of months after that. The second was before my twins, I was 23. A blighted ovum that stopped developing at 8 weeks, I was close to 12 weeks pregnant, or so I thought, had another D&C. Got pregnant with my boys about 5 months later.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

One. Blighted over at about 7-9 weeks. 

Miscarriages are not uncommon.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

3 kids and we're surprised that we never had one. Many folks we know did have one or more.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I had one miscarriage many years ago. I am positive it was a direct result of the abuse I was sustaining at the time.  I estimated then that I was between 6-8 weeks pregnant. It was painful, physically and emotionally.

When I first got married to my husband we got pregnant way too easily the first time (about 6 months after we got married). We made the mistake of getting an abortion then (something we will both always regret), and despite using two forms of birth control afterwards, we became pregnant again about 6 weeks after that. This time we had the baby (she is 5 months old now), best decision we ever made.

As far as I know, I only had the one miscarriage, and it was obvious when it happened. I don't know how common they are, but I seemed to have no problems getting pregnant afterwards... But this was several years after my miscarriage...

My aunt was never able to have babies. Miscarriages plagued her all throughout her reproductive years. One of her miscarriages occurred when she was 5 months along. No cause was ever determined.  I gave my baby her middle name (my baby's middle name). She would have made a great mother... She was and always has been, a fabulous auntie to me. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

I was surprised that I never had a miscarriage or any pregnancy issues. 5 pregnancies, 5 kids.
Fell pregnant with the 1st within 6 weeks of getting married, the second did not use birth control for 3 months & then fell pregnant, 3rd was a complete & utter shock, the 2nd was still a young baby. 4th we had just started talking about another baby & I was pregnant & with the 5th fell pregnant the month we decided to have another.
I had my tubes clipped after that, obviously we were very fertile.


----------



## momtwo4 (May 23, 2012)

I had one miscarriage after my first child. It was one of the saddest things I've every experienced. At seven weeks there was a heartbeat and a little baby. At the next ultrasound (at ten weeks) there was no heartbeat. I had three healthy babies after that (and I was nervous during the early weeks with all of them). We are done now.


----------



## Tikii (Jun 21, 2012)

I had one confirmed miscarriage at around 7 weeks. We tried for 15 months. I've been unable to concieve since. Its been four years. The pain of the miscarriage was nothing compared to the pain of infertility.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs.K (Apr 12, 2012)

I have had one that I am aware of and I would have never known I was pregnant yet if we hadn't been trying. I heard once that the average woman has 1 or more miscarriages in their fertile years without even knowing it. 

After mine I got pregnant the next cycle.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My 5th pregnancy was a very early miscarraige, I was wondering why I didn't have any morning sickness yet (always my 1st symptom).... I only knew about the pregnancy a week... then I seen a some red, it was all over...funny, I even had a dream I was going to loose it, and I was "OK"....Kinda preparing me I guess.. 

I got some books at the Library , spend all day reading them... cried , had a D&C & moved on. I was very thankful it happened very early - it was my only experience. Very common.


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

Many. Has taken a toll on us and the marriage.


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

I've had 3 miscarriages all around the 4 month mark, all in a row then went on to have a healthy pregnancy.

I've had a period of infertility but it was due to thyroid issues, your TSH must be under 2, once treated i was fine.


----------

